# Shallow water carpet?



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

Have a vision for a portion of my new setup were there would be a really shallow portion, like 1-2 Inch. 

Would dwarf hair grass do well here? I would like if it were emergent. 

If not, can you suggest another grasslike reedlike something for this?


----------

